# Ideas on how to choose a good match of a pet, good for both.....



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2020)

I thought it would be nice to see lots of ideas on how best, to choose animal companions,
that would make both the individual animals and the people, comfortable and happy, living together.

I am not choosing one, myself at the moment, but think it's an interesting topic, 
that would also help people who might be presently considering adding a household member, of fur or feather.  

I am sure there are members who have a lot of knowledge and thoughts, regarding the needs of different types of dogs and cats,
and how they do or do not match up well, with different peoples' personality types, habits and living spaces.

Could someone start us off, with a comment, idea, or question?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 27, 2020)

At my age and situation, I don't think that it would be fair for me to take responsibility for a pet and provide the care it would deserve.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 27, 2020)

Just look at that photo of Dotson!  This is wife and my cat,  Rescue animal!  Dogs are okay, but there is work and commitment whatever you get


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2020)

Small dogs are said to live longer,
Cats need less care.
All need to be spayed/neutered, inoculated and protected against fleas and ticks.

For dogs, these links may be helpful-

https://www.pedigree.com/getting-a-new-dog/breed-match

https://www.akc.org/dog-breed-selector/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 27, 2020)

I recently told my husband that I think it was a mistake to get the puppies and we should rehome them.  He refuses.  Otherwise, a puppy will pretty much bond with anyone.  You have to be careful with dogs.  They can be picky .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2020)

I think anyone who wants a dog for a pet should be prepared to walk the dog at least once a day, play with the pup and bond or socialize with him/her.  A small dog can be litter box trained or pad trained...but still, to keep healthy mentally and physically, the dog should go outdoors and explore nature and see different sights of other people, other pets, cars, etc.  I think the biggest mistake people make, mostly younger folks, is get a dog when they both work full time, and the dog stays in the yard alone, in a crate (which I hate), or even locked in the garage all day so he doesn't soil the house.  That is so abusive to the animal, and causes so many behavioral disorders, both owners and dog suffer in the long run.

Cats are stereotyped as being standoffish, but many cats also really depend on socialization and human bonding and companionship.  If trained properly as a kitten, they can be very clean and reliable in their litter box usage.  Cats do like to climb and jump up on things, so people who are fussy about having a cat on the counter, couch, bed or table, will probably be better off not having a cat.

We have a dog and cat, they are both family and can be anywhere in the house that they choose.  They are good friends, not all of them fight 'like cats and dogs'.  A couple that works full time is likely better off with a cat than a dog, two cats maybe to keep each other company.

Also, breed of dog means a lot, some are more hyper and active and some are more calm and laid back, their personality should match the owners for sure.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

Last time I wanted a wonderful furry companion, and also to give a needy one a home,
I knew for myself, I was no longer up to having a frisky kitten or young puppy, who would of course, be rambunctious and curious and into everything, and understandably even somewhat wild;

so I chose to look for a kitty who was not so young, who had been displaced, and might enjoy a quieter lifestyle, while having someone like me for company, all day long.

I had to look a little longer and harder, but found one who needed just that.
I think it is important to think about what type of cat or dog might be a good match, for the individual and the living situation.
And not rush into it.  
Even though so many are so cute, and each wonderful in their own ways.

Kittens and puppies are great fun, and humorous to watch, if one is able to do the patient, attentive training.
And to match or fill their high activity levels.


----------



## danielk (Apr 29, 2020)

I would say anyone who wants a pet and wants it to have a great life should think about:
1)$$$$ How much is it to take care of the specific type of pet including vet, food, possible medical emergencies etc. and does it fit your budget. If you can't afford to give an animal the life/conditions it deserves forget it. 
2) size How big does it get and will that work with your living conditions.
3) energy level What will the pet's energy level be and do you have the energy to fullfill them.
4) time Do you have the time needed to take care of the pet.
5) shedding Does the pet shed, how much, and does that work with your lifestyle and cleaning habits.


----------



## Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

One thing to consider before adopting a pet is the possibility that the pet could outlive you. As seniors it is a distinct possibility that in adopting a youngster pet that the pet could be left orphaned. 

Make sure that you have someone you trust to adopt the orphan again.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 29, 2020)

Lee said:


> One thing to consider before adopting a pet is the possibility that the pet could outlive you. As seniors it is a distinct possibility that in adopting a youngster pet that the pet could be left orphaned.
> 
> Make sure that you have someone you trust to adopt the orphan again.



  This is something I have been wondering since we adopted DOTSON...Our last cat lived about 17 years, was a Tux, and when we saw Dotson, at 6 mo. old, He reminded us of our previous cat. very well could out live us....good point Lee!


----------

